# No Sales on Canning Jars?



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I noticed that this year nobody had sales on canning stuff. I have a place that I can get the jars for close to sale price anyway, but I was wondering if anyone else was noticing this in their area? 

I'm thinking maybe it's a combination of canning getting so popular and people worried about the future and are stocking up now. Heavier demand so no need for sales. Or maybe there's an availability problem?

I stocked up myself last year during a good sale and purchased jars, lots of extra lids and a few accessories. Now I'm glad I did.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I drove 25 miles to Rural King to save a dollar on canning jars. Well, I bought the jars because I had to go to that store anyway and the jars just happened to be on sale. 

Last year the sales started in August. The lids and rings go on clearance at a few stores in September. At least around here. I missed the lid and ring clearance last year.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm having a hard time finding jars, nevermind on sale. What's irritating, is there are lots of pretty, but oddly shaped jars that are nice but not terribly practical. I can't tell you how many stores I went to in order to get my wide mouth pints.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

nandmsmom said:


> I'm having a hard time finding jars, nevermind on sale. What's irritating, is there are lots of pretty, but oddly shaped jars that are nice but not terribly practical. I can't tell you how many stores I went to in order to get my wide mouth pints.


I know what you mean about wide mouth pints. I got four cases, but they came from four different stores. And whats up with the prices for wide mouth lids? $$$$$$$


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I found canning supplies on sale at Target today. A whole 10% off! Wow coming down  usually things start to go on sale as the summer ends. They want to get rid of stock since most people have preserved the summer harvest. Rings are crazy here too!


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

I think it's alittle early for the sales. Quite sure I stocked up in August. Last year I stocked up at K-mart, but there aren't very many K-marts around any more. 

FYI: Tractor Supply has canning jars and they have had some coupons out recently. Ace Hardware also carries canning supplies.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've never seen a sale here. Its possible I just missed it but I always check.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Yes, it was later in the year last year when the sales started. I buy my lids in a bulk sleeve from the Amish store.

For those that have trouble finding jars, you might find what you want at this site. Glass Jars | Product Catalog


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Sale on canning --Mid Aug- steep discounts just before Halloween.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

kasilofhome said:


> Sale on canning --Mid Aug- steep discounts just before Halloween.


GREAT!, now does anyone have a canning recipe for all those little Snickers bars!!!!.......lol


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

In June I found a coupon on coupons.com for $3 off two cases of Ball/Kerr jars. Other than that no sales yet.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kroger, 33% off


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Laura, I'll check there today when I run my errands! Always good to combine a sale with a coupon!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

blooba said:


> GREAT!, now does anyone have a canning recipe for all those little Snickers bars!!!!.......lol



Get largest jar you have, eat one, add snickers to jar, eat another one, place lid on jar, eat another, vacuum seal jar. Repeat until snickers are gone. I mean canned.:nana:


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Silverstar7337 said:


> I found canning supplies on sale at Target today. A whole 10% off! Wow coming down  usually things start to go on sale as the summer ends. They want to get rid of stock since most people have preserved the summer harvest. Rings are crazy here too!


I had to ask a Target employee to help me find the canning things. He pointed out a few jars on a bottom shelf. A couple of large jars, gallon or half-gallon, and a few small, maybe half pints.

I just shook my head and told him not to expect to sell those. I didn't even check the prices.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't found any sales in my hardware stores for the longest time and one gal told me they just don't order as much stock in the beginning of the season anymore. Which is why the popular stuff is snapped up and if you're not quick enough...

Another person told me that people in Central and South American are finding glass jars for canning impossible to find.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I get my jars at flea markets and yard sales. I have about 500 jars' but I always need more. I have been picking up new in package pints for $2 a box. You have to hunt for them,but they are out there. In May I picked up 3 dozen for $9 from a lady who was getting out of canning. I just got a whole bunch of lids at Big Lots when they had their 20% off store wide saletoo.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I have not seen a sale on canning supplies all year in a 40-mile circumference. 

Everyone, including Wal-Mart and the Dollar Stores is raising the cost of jars, lids and utensils. As someone said, they know that home canning is on the increase.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Last year KMart and Southern States had jars for 50% off and free shipping, I really stocked up, but of course can always use more. I called Southern States and they said they didn't think they would have the sale again this year as they lost a lot of $$$.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Noticed my local walmart put a very large display of canning jars up fron past the checkouts. No discounts, but I'am watching..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Snickers are better frozen, but then you have to thaw before eating or get caramel stuck to your teeth.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I found ball/kerr jars on sale at WalMart about a month ago... pre-season sale I guess. The quarts and pints were only 50 cents or so off normal, but the half-pints and jelly jars were discounted enough that they were almost a 2-fer. Bonus for me, since I don't use as many of the larger ones with just the two of us to feed, and normally the smaller sizes don't get discounted like the larger, more common sizes during canning season.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Definitely look at yard sales or Craigs List.
My neighbor is having a sale this week and is selling all her jars and canning equipment. Someone is gonna make out well!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sales here are often in June...pre-seaons sales, I guess. Not a one this year. Never seen an end-of-season sale in this region. Too many Amish and Mennonite is my guess...they, like me, can all year long. There is no "end of season", jars and lids are available 12 mos a year.


----------



## Dragonid (Mar 6, 2012)

When I saw a sale at Runnings at 7.79/dz-pt and 8.79/dz-qt Ball wide mouth a couple weeks ago I picked up about 20 cases :happy:


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

kasilofhome said:


> Sale on canning --Mid Aug- steep discounts just before Halloween.


And by then everything's out of stock.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

For those of you with access to United grocery stores (it's probably a Texas thing), they have circulars at the checkouts with coupons for $2 off a case of Ball jars (quarts or pints). I noticed they are on sale too. I picked up a stack of the circulars and plan on going back for a score. The coupons expire 8/30/12.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Packedready said:


> Last year KMart and Southern States had jars for 50% off and free shipping... I called Southern States and they said they didn't think they would have the sale again this year as they lost a lot of $$$.


I'm really sad to hear that. I was sure hoping Southern States would repeat that sale again. I'm finding the new pint-and-a-half jars are perfect for canning so many things. I was hoping if SS had that sale again this year I'd buy 20 cases of them. 

That was a heck of a sale last year. I think it was an error on somebody's part that they forgot to exclude the jars from the sale. With the free shipping I just bet they lost a ton of money.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Go to estate auctions. I find tons of canning jars at them and hardly anyone bids on them.
You will need to look at them close to make sure there isn't any damage to them.


----------

